# need suggestion



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii im an IT professional having an exp of 5.5 yrs. Im planning to move(work) to Singapore.

Can someone post the websites where i can post my resume...?

also can share is it a gud idea?

pls suggest

Thanks,


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi ukv1234,

Here are the more popular sites, jobsdb and jobstreet

Actually, why don't you try sending your resume to a few recruiting firms? With the economy here on the upswing, especially with the intergrated resorts (governmentspeak for casino) just opening up, many firms are conducting recruitment exercises. The government's also quite liberal with its immigration policies... well, for now at least. 

Sorry, I'm not at all familiar with the IT industry, so I don't think I can help you out in terms of expected salary, working hours, benefits and stuff like that. Whether it's a good idea or not depends on what your expectations are, I suppose. I've written a few replies and given some links on costs of living, housing etc, so you might want to check out some of the other posts. Let me know if there's anything else you'd like to know though, and I'll see if I can point you in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## simonlim (Feb 27, 2010)

the above is best, also mocca . com


----------

